# How to serve Christmas Gifts



## downsrad2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello...I am wanting to smoke some brisket, whole chickens, and deer loin for Christmas gifts.  I am curious to find out how others give them.  I will be gifting some the same day they are smoked, but others will be a day or 2 later.  So, what methods are used out there? Also, how would you suggest to re-heat the meat once cooled for gifts?

Thanks!!

Randy


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 19, 2010)

I would buy your friend s pan large enough to hold the your gift. Then just wrap it and all will br golden and you will be the chef of the hour. Then get ready for all those hugs and kisseswhen they taste your food.


----------



## downsrad2 (Nov 20, 2010)

I am looking more for the time before serving...should I put it in the fridge for x number of hours before gifting?  Also, what are the best methods of re-heating?


----------



## mtnwalker (Nov 21, 2010)

If I have smoked a roast or bird as a gift for someone..and give it to them in the next day or so...I would just fridge it and give to them cold.....they can freeze it or warm it at that time whichever works best for them....I would recommend that for the reheating...just warm in a real oven at low temp....it is already cooked...all they need to do is get it warm...and a real oven does that very well..gotta be careful with the microwave...it can overheat stuff and dry it out...and seems to take the the taste right out of meat....just gotta be careful with it is all...


----------



## downsrad2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great...Thanks for the tips!


----------

